# Mod 55 clarification please!!!!!!!



## banderson77 (Feb 17, 2010)

I just need some clarification on the 55 mod.  Is it attached to the sugery charge not the e/m?


----------



## coder04 (Feb 17, 2010)

CPT codes for use with modifer -55 are appropriate codes in the surgery section (10040-69990) and in the medicine section (90281-99600), unless limited by the third party payer.


----------



## Lisa Bledsoe (Feb 17, 2010)

banderson77 said:


> I just need some clarification on the 55 mod.  Is it attached to the sugery charge not the e/m?



Surgery code.  Modifier -55 is not appropriate for E/M codes.


----------

